# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  جبر و احتمال و هندسه ( ریاضی ها و دیپ مجددی ها بیان)

## bahman seraj

سلام برای کسی که دیپلم ریاضی میخواد بگیره 
1-واسه 10 شدن تو جبر و احتمال و هندسه آیا فیلم های 0 تا 100 صنعتی شریف + سوالات امتحان نهایی  کافیه؟ میشه فقط بعضی از فصلا رو خوند یا نه نمیشه تفکیک کرد؟
2- ایا این دو درس تاثیر غیر مستقیم دارن تو رتبه ؟ من قرار کنکور تجربی بدم.
ممنون.

----------


## Mr Sky

تاثیر شون که مستقیمه. این دو درس با حسابان 25%کنکوره"ضریب هندسه=3.ضریب جبر=2.ضریب حسابان=4"........هر دو کتاب رو میشه تفکیک کرد درساشو و ربطی به ندارن. البته دو فصل اخر جبر مرتبط هستن......

----------


## bahman seraj

> تاثیر شون که مستقیمه. این دو درس با حسابان 25%کنکوره"ضریب هندسه=3.ضریب جبر=2.ضریب حسابان=4"........هر دو کتاب رو میشه تفکیک کرد درساشو و ربطی به ندارن. البته دو فصل اخر جبر مرتبط هستن......


من میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم چجوری تاثیر مستقیم دارن؟ اینا رو که تو کنکور نمیدم چجوری تاثیر مستقیم دارن؟

----------


## bahman seraj

منظورم 4 تا فصل کتاب هندسه بود که ایا به هم ربطی دارند یا نه ؟ همینطور فصول کتاب جبر ایا به هم ربطی دارند یا نه ؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> من میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم چجوری تاثیر مستقیم دارن؟ اینا رو که تو کنکور نمیدم چجوری تاثیر مستقیم دارن؟


تجربی رو که نمیدونم.....ولی فک کنن فقط حسابان تاثیر داره.... :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Mr Sky

> منظورم 4 تا فصل کتاب هندسه بود که ایا به هم ربطی دارند یا نه ؟ همینطور فصول کتاب جبر ایا به هم ربطی دارند یا نه ؟


فصل های کتاب هندسه هیچ ربطی به ام ندارن .....درمورد جبر هم فقط دو فصل آخر کاملا مرتبط هستن

----------

